# Lost



## coachmo (Sep 6, 2004)

BE READY the duration is 1:09. make sure the TIVO is recording the last 10 minutes!!!!


----------



## gaelan (May 16, 2006)

been down that road 1 time too many


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

My DirecTiVo lists the duration as 1:04 via TivoWeb.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

coachmo said:


> BE READY the duration is 1:09. make sure the TIVO is recording the last 10 minutes!!!!


Source?


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

www.zap2it.com which is Tribune Media Service lists the episode at 64 Minutes. Tribune Media Service is what Tivo uses for its Guide Data.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

If people haven't learned to pad Lost by a few minutes by now, they'll never learn.

This board has an entire forum devoted specifically to this kind of warning, btw.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

I haven't learned yet...but I haven't had an issue yet either.
Like DougF's, currently my Tivo says it will run 64 minutes.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Are you guys sure? I'm at work and need to get this set up now if it's going to miss some.

EDIT: Nevermind, I'm taping Invasion afterwords, so even if Lost is long(er) I'll still get the end. I don't actually LIKE Invasion that much, but I'm sort of honor bound to watch all semi-decent Sci-Fiy shows.


----------



## BoulderGeek (Mar 18, 2002)

My Replay and DVArchive list it as 64 minutes.


----------



## ottomatic (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks for the tip on lost...

PS. Invasion has been cancelled.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah, but it's still on tonight, right?


----------



## Lukej (Apr 28, 2006)

coachmo said:


> BE READY the duration is 1:09. make sure the TIVO is recording the last 10 minutes!!!!


It's a sixty minute show. Yet it always goes over. You'd think by know Jack, Locke and the rest would have realized that the mystery of real time (how much plot they have written for an episode) vs experienced time (the padding ABC always manages) is the real key to what the Dharma initiative is up to.


----------



## Whittaker (Oct 11, 2004)

Last week, beforehand, TiVo indicated Lost running at 1:01, but it went to 1:04. Tonight it&#8217;s indicating 1:04, so who knows ?


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Can somebody on the East Coast please post if it goes over 1:04? That is what my TiVo says too, and if I pad I'll have a conflict. I'll give up a show for Lost if I must, but I don't want to pad if it's not necessary. I'm in CA so I have time to fix it.

Thanks!


----------



## SonicCookie (Oct 28, 2001)

justapixel said:


> Can somebody on the East Coast please post if it goes over 1:04? That is what my TiVo says too, and if I pad I'll have a conflict. I'll give up a show for Lost if I must, but I don't want to pad if it's not necessary. I'm in CA so I have time to fix it.
> 
> Thanks!


Lost ended at 1:04 on the dot.


----------



## rickertk (Jan 23, 2002)

Arrgh! I just went to check on my recording and found to my horror that it hadn't recorded at all due to "The Amazing Race". I'm pretty sure I'd bumped it to higher priority, but something else must have changed. I'm not real wild about watching a whole episode on the computer, but I'm not sure what other option I'm going to have.

Keith


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks for letting me know, it's a relief. After the 24 west coast fiasco, I was worried.

I'm not crazy about having to watch 24 on my computer either, but thank goodness I can! :up:


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

So was the original poster already padding 5 min maybe? My recording is 1:09 because I pad 5 minutes.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

I don't understand all this talk about padding by several minutes. We all use the DirecTV TiVo service, right? I have never missed a second of Lost since I started padding it by one minute. That means TiVo has not gotten the duration wrong by more than a minute yet, in my experience.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

"We all use the DirecTV TiVo service" isn't really accurate (I own only standalones, for example), but we all certainly use the TiVo service, DirecTV or not, which gets its guide data from Tribune.

While I find the fact that Lost consistently schedules more than an hour annoying, at least it's relatively accurate... I've never padded, and I've never missed anything.

Drew


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

tbb1226 said:


> I don't understand all this talk about padding by several minutes. We all use the DirecTV TiVo service, right? I have never missed a second of Lost since I started padding it by one minute. That means TiVo has not gotten the duration wrong by more than a minute yet, in my experience.


DTV distributes guide data via the satellite. With only a few hours notice they are able to get schedule updates to 100% of the DTivo customers.

SA units get the guide data from phone calls that are made every day or two. Last minute schedule changes only get to a limited number of customers.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm over the air-and it looks like most people on here are NOT DirectTV (and why would you be anymore without Tivo?)

I've never padded, and I've never missed anything. The run time changes practically weekly, but Tivo always gets it exactly.

Some of the Fox shows-Family Guy/American Dad/The Simpsons are off by maybe 10-30 seconds, but that's about the worst I see.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

lew said:


> ...SA units get the guide data from phone calls that are made every day or two. Last minute schedule changes only get to a limited number of customers.


WRONG....many get their guide data over their computer network via broadband which is updated dynamically....usually within the hour. I haven't used a phone line since my initial setup with my SA Series 2.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

No... Even via broadband, the only thing that happens multiple times an hour is a check for remote scheduling requests. The daily connection for guide data is still roughly once a day.

Drew


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

azitnay said:


> No... Even via broadband, the only thing that happens multiple times an hour is a check for remote scheduling requests. The daily connection for guide data is still roughly once a day.
> 
> Drew


Correct...what I meant to say is many use broadband for their connections and not phone lines. But, yes, guide data is updated daily, not hourly. Sorry.


----------

